# Ok, why is it frowned upon dumping your grey waste.....



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

....On a grassy layby but a man can stand there wee'ing all over the place? Honestly. We've had to ditch our grey waste sometimes at the edge of a field (washing up water, shower water) because we couldn't find an aire and chat carry the extra weight but I know this is often frowned upon, yet a bloke can stand there, hands on hips wee'ing. Grosse.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

I've seen plenty of women doing the same.

The sight of a brightly shining moon can be quite dazzling! :lol:


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

No disgrace snunkie, just do it discretely.

Bob


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

> Snunkie"]....On a grassy layby but a man can stand there wee'ing all over the place? Honestly. We've had to ditch our grey waste sometimes at the edge of a field (washing up water, shower water) because we couldn't find an aire and chat carry the extra weight but I know this is often frowned upon, yet a bloke can stand there, hands on hips wee'ing. Grosse.


Hey up.

And ladies don't do it?.. For millions of years both sexes have been peeing or whatever behind a bush or where ever it takes their fancy, and it do it to this day, where do the refugees go in the camps all over the middle East the nearest McDonald's.

Grey water will be accepted by most known plants, especially grass.. Or a surface water drain will not know the difference between fresh water and grey water..

ray.


----------



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

I've never see a woman doing it, but perhaps they are more discreet. This bloke was hands on hips and spraying everywhere :?


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

We've never had any qualms about dumping grey waste on grass or flower beds, just don't do it on a pitch where someone else might set up an hour after you leave.

In fact pouring grey waste onto grass is better for the environment that putting it through the sewage treatment plants, just be sensible where you do it.

As for peeing on the grass verge - ask any Frenchman (or woman).


----------



## p-c (Oct 27, 2007)

Hi Snunkie
Are you sure that some of those "men" were not women using a shewee.
Seriously though I used to sea kayak with women who would pee the same as us men. It seemed a great invention for them.
As for grey waste dump it but be discreet, as already stated.
Regards
p-c


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

> Snunkie"]This bloke was hands on hips and spraying everywhere :?


Hey up.

How do you know, was you watching him pee. :lol: :lol: :lol:

ray.


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

Why not swing the van's outlet over a road gully and drain into that?

Ok, it's easier if the outlet is directly at the side of the van with a spout pointing downwards (like ours). This is what we do if we dont come across a dedicated drop point, and something I always do when we get back home after a weekend out - we drop into the gully right outside our house before parking up on the drive.

It is only water with a bit of soap in it - a lot worse goes into a road gully normally!!!


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

> *Snunkie *I've never see a woman doing it, but perhaps they are more discreet. This bloke was hands on hips and spraying everywhere :?


So I guess you've never been caught short? My wife and I go on long walks such as a snow shoe walking holiday in the Alps earlier this year - she didn't have much choice on a 9 hour walk but to find a large snow drift to crouch behind. I have to admit though that she has always been jealous of my ability to stand where I am and "spray" in any direction I choose - an advantage of being a man!!


----------



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

Couldn't miss him, was standing in the open doing it. Just would prefer it done discreetly.

Yes I'm often jealous how easy it is for men to just whip it out and do a wee but nope, never done it myself. Been busting enough times but just can't do it :lol:


----------



## mistycat (Jan 28, 2014)

Google, she wee,
Mrs T never goes away without hers,
Apparently not as flexible as ours 
So she can't write her name, or see how high up the tree you can get it ;-0
Am I the only one ;-)
Misty


----------



## Dill (Jun 3, 2010)

So are we saying it's Okay to have a dump as long as it's done discreetly and not on a pitch before you leave . :lol: :lol: 

Dill


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

> mistycat.....Google, she wee, Mrs T never goes away without hers, Apparently not as flexible as ours  So she can't write her name, or see how high up the tree you can get it ;-0 Am I the only one ;-) Misty


Now that reminds me of the little story :-

Little Johnny (age 7) lived next door to little Susie (age 7).

One winters day Johnny's father approached Suzie's father saying "My Johnny's been weeing his name in the snow". "That's quite a normal thing for little boys to do" said Suzie's father. "Not in your daughter's handwriting it's not" said Johnny's father.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Carl_n_Flo said:


> Why not swing the van's outlet over a road gully and drain into that?
> 
> Ok, it's easier if the outlet is directly at the side of the van with a spout pointing downwards (like ours). This is what we do if we dont come across a dedicated drop point, and something I always do when we get back home after a weekend out - we drop into the gully right outside our house before parking up on the drive.
> 
> It is only water with a bit of soap in it - a lot worse goes into a road gully normally!!!


Many surface drains are treated and dealt with differently to sewage drains.

Surface water drains may go into a brook or stream!.

Some even go into the sea.

Drop it on top soil/grassy areas.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Snunkie said:


> ....On a grassy layby but a man can stand there wee'ing all over the place? Honestly. We've had to ditch our grey waste sometimes at the edge of a field (washing up water, shower water) because we couldn't find an aire and chat carry the extra weight but I know this is often frowned upon, yet a bloke can stand there, hands on hips wee'ing. Grosse.


Plural? Hand(s) on hips?

TM


----------



## The-Cookies (Nov 28, 2010)

so somewhere on another forum is a story by a guy who went to have a wee and was spied on by people in a camper-van!  


John


----------



## Littlebt (May 19, 2012)

Snunkie said:


> I've never see a woman doing it, but perhaps they are more discreet. This bloke was hands on hips and spraying everywhere :?


I Wish


----------



## Littlebt (May 19, 2012)

peribro said:


> > *Snunkie *I've never see a woman doing it, but perhaps they are more discreet. This bloke was hands on hips and spraying everywhere :?
> 
> 
> So I guess you've never been caught short? My wife and I go on long walks such as a snow shoe walking holiday in the Alps earlier this year - she didn't have much choice on a 9 hour walk but to find a large snow drift to crouch behind. I have to admit though that she has always been jealous of my ability to stand where I am and "spray" in any direction I choose - an advantage of being a man!!


Snow Eh!! I looked out the bedroom window one morning to see the lawn white over! and there was my daughters boyfriends name pee'd in yellow over the lawn trouble was? It was in my daughters handwriting :lol:


----------



## flyinghigh (Dec 10, 2012)

Their isn't many advantages being a man but that is one of them,
As my daughter said to me a mans world is his toilet!

On a serious note considering what is normally dumped on the road,
petrol/ Diesel/rubber/acids/Horse/sheep/dogs/rabbits sh-t and many other substances that I won't go into then a bit of soapy water is IMO a non event, :lol:


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Snunkie said:


> I've never see a woman doing it, but perhaps they are more discreet. This bloke was hands on hips and spraying everywhere :?


Go to any city centre on a Friday or Saturday night, you'll see plenty of women squatting in the gutter and certainly not discreetly either. Very embarrassing for us men too.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

flyinghigh said:


> Their isn't many advantages being a man but that is one of them,
> As my daughter said to me a mans world is his toilet!
> 
> On a serious note considering what is normally dumped on the road,
> petrol/ Diesel/rubber/acids/Horse/sheep/dogs/rabbits sh-t and many other substances that I won't go into then a bit of soapy water is IMO a non event, :lol:


Not good to motorcylists or pedal cyclsists in the wrong place!

Vary often, grey water contains fats and food waste that could cause skidding, loss of control.

Stick to grass verges.


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

dont eat yellow snow

Instead of letting it run out of the drain tap If you attach a short bit of hose to the drain outlet to direct the water to ground level and across the ground they dont even know.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

teemyob said:


> flyinghigh said:
> 
> 
> > Their isn't many advantages being a man but that is one of them,
> ...


Trev

I assumed he was referring to dumping into surface water drains not onto the road surface itself.

I agre,e it is preferable to dump it onto vegetation which filters it.

Geoff


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

> Littlebt.......................Snow Eh!! I looked out the bedroom window one morning to see the lawn white over! and there was my daughters boyfriends name pee'd in yellow over the lawn trouble was? It was in my daughters handwriting :lol:


Keep up, Keep up :lol:


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

peribro said:


> ..................................... she has always been jealous of my ability to stand where I am and "spray" in any direction I choose - an advantage of being a man!!


I would hope you chose down-wind


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

> Jean-Luc wrote............I would hope you chose down-wind


For, as Confucius said "He who pisseth against the wind geteth his shirt wet"


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

ah well we come into our own when it's no hands :lol: :lol:


----------



## rotorywing (Jul 19, 2010)

We recently spent several days at Gimont aire. One day there was a female ,mid 30's, doing her exercise routine alongside the lake about 50 yards from us. Suddenly there was a call of nature and she lowered her laundry and peed where she was......!!. The controller reckoned she should have gone behind the tree....I disagreed. We did stay a few more days...........the weather was nice.

Martin


----------



## stevegos (Jun 23, 2013)

We often empty out the grey at the road side into a drain or a grassy area but always discretely if there is no other immediate method.

Pee'ing... Has anyone noticed that French men seem to pee everywhere and anywhere?

Last year we were parked in an aire next to a petanque pitch and several of the male players just stood on the corner of the pitch peeing. No hiding behind the trees but in full view. One was even right in front of my van, I even switched the headlines on and he just looked up, nodded at me and carried on peeing down his trousers. Nice.

On another occasion a car had stopped on the side of the road and he was facing the road at the back of the car in full view of all oncoming traffic!

No wonder they use the word oui so much!


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

I think a lot of women could learn a lesson from Paula Radcliffe when she got caught short running the London Marathon. It wasn't even obvious at first why she was crouching down in the gutter.


----------



## mistycat (Jan 28, 2014)

Peter 
you posted as I was looking for a photo of that,
now that's not shy is it, not only in front of the crowd but on tv too,
go girl,
Misty,


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

It is just not true that it is permissable to pee anywhere in France.

One day a gendarme approached a guy by the side of the road

'Defense a pisser ici Monsieur'

'Mais, je ne p*ss pas, je m'abuse'

Pardon Monsieur, Vive Le Sport!'


EDIT The Canadians permitted 'pisser' but substituted the shorter word with ****, which I had to edit to p*ss. They are obviously not Canadienes Francais :lol:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Let's be realistic

We all need to pee

It's sterile in the majority of cases

Easier for a male, as they can hide it easier

With all the world problems

A pee is the least of our problems

Not worth consideration

Aldra


----------



## mauramac (May 24, 2005)

As I understand it foxes keep away from areas where male urine has been sprayed so maybe he was just doing his bit for the local chicken population :wink: 

I'm not sure I like the idea of greasy dirty waste water being dumped (excuse pun) willy nilly.....ooh there's a thought, is that where the expression'willy nilly' comes from :?: 

Anyway...I digress, fatty dirty scummy water full of bits of food being chucked all over the place - discreetly or not - are we going back to the dark ages 8O


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

mauramac said:


> As I understand it foxes keep away from areas where male urine has been sprayed so maybe he was just doing his bit for the local chicken population :wink:
> 
> I'm not sure I like the idea of greasy dirty waste water being dumped (excuse pun) willy nilly.....ooh there's a thought, is that where the expression'willy nilly' comes from :?:
> 
> Anyway...I digress, fatty dirty scummy water full of bits of food being chucked all over the place - discreetly or not - are we going back to the dark ages 8O


We use a little Bio liquid in the waste water tank as well as the cassette, so there are solids and fats are broken down and dumping onto grassensure the dilute residue is filtered.

I think there are a lot of people who dispose of washing up water onto their gardens with no apparent harmful effects.

Geoff


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I started a thread on the same question a few weeks ago and since then I have followed the advice which was mainly given and also mainly repeated here: discreetly dump into/under bushes or flower beds or the base of trees. Certainly not where it could cause any issue for the site, pitch or next visitors. If there is the easy option to dispose of it via site facilities I do that where possible.

I use a bucket kept for the purpose and also travel from place to place with empty grey water tanks and with the valve open

Graham


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Snunkie said:


> ....On a grassy layby but a man can stand there wee'ing all over the place? Honestly. We've had to ditch our grey waste sometimes at the edge of a field (washing up water, shower water) because we couldn't find an aire and chat carry the extra weight but I know this is often frowned upon, yet a bloke can stand there, hands on hips wee'ing. Grosse.[/quote
> 
> You need one of these
> 
> ...


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I sometimes leave my cock dribbling as we drive along, no big puddles then, not enough to frighten the cyclist motor or otherwise, as we wild camp we don't have the luxury of designated waste points.


What I find a little peculiar, is the advice not to empty anything near a water course, OK for cows, pigs, sheep and horses to dump there though.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I sometimes leave my cock dribbling as we drive along, no big puddles then, not enough to frighten the cyclist motor or otherwise, as we wild camp we don't have the luxury of designated waste points.
> 
> What I find a little peculiar, is the advice not to empty anything near a water course, OK for cows, pigs, sheep and horses to dump there though.


Kev

Oh dear, you must know that those animals adamantly refuse to go to school so that they cannot read the rules. :roll:

[bit like illegal immigrants who will not reveal their country of origin - and according to reports from Calais, some do as the animals] :wink:

Geoff


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

[quote="Kev_n_Liz

Reminds me of an old joke.

What does a man stand up to do.

A lady sits to do.

And a dog stands on 3 legs to do?[/quote]

Come on Kev...really? It is old....

Unless there is a hidden trap in there somewhere its 'shake hands'!

Graham


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Graham you old ***** you could have left it a bit longer, there are hundreds of Muppets who don't get out much and might not have heard it, I fell out of my pram laughing at that only last week


----------



## DBSS (Jun 30, 2013)

Carl_n_Flo said:


> Why not swing the van's outlet over a road gully and drain into that?
> 
> Ok, it's easier if the outlet is directly at the side of the van with a spout pointing downwards (like ours). This is what we do if we dont come across a dedicated drop point, and something I always do when we get back home after a weekend out - we drop into the gully right outside our house before parking up on the drive.
> 
> It is only water with a bit of soap in it - a lot worse goes into a road gully normally!!!


Yep we do exactly the same if we haven't managed to get rid either at the site or en route..........happy days..


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I find no problem associated with allowing grey water to drain almost anywhere

Except on sites, and even then if it's filtered through a sieve onto grass

I don't think it's a good idea to allow the sediment to attract wasps etc
Or leave an unpleasant pile of gubbins

And I find it very irritating on aires etc when someone's waste water is running across my van

I often empty mine onto surrounding shrubs and trees via a bowl

I sadly remember which shrubs so they all get a drink 8O 8O :lol: 

Aldra


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

aldra said:


> I
> 
> I sadly remember which shrubs so they all get a drink 8O 8O :lol:
> 
> Aldra


Aww! How sweet! 😃

During that prolonged heatwave and drought in 1976 all our domestic bath and washing up water went on the salad patch in the garden.
It was and still is the best bit of home produce I've ever grown and all of it tasted superb.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Graham you old ***** you could have left it a bit longer, there are hundreds of Muppets who don't get out much and might not have heard it, I fell out of my pram laughing at that only last week


Bloody hell Kev...I cant believe that one made you laugh again! :lol:

My dogs got no nose....


----------



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

teemyob said:


> Snunkie said:
> 
> 
> > ....On a grassy layby but a man can stand there wee'ing all over the place? Honestly. We've had to ditch our grey waste sometimes at the edge of a field (washing up water, shower water) because we couldn't find an aire and chat carry the extra weight but I know this is often frowned upon, yet a bloke can stand there, hands on hips wee'ing. Grosse.
> ...


Yes, BOTH hands on hips!!!! How he didn't wee all down his legs I do not know. Or maybe he did....


----------



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

teemyob said:


> Snunkie said:
> 
> 
> > ....On a grassy layby but a man can stand there wee'ing all over the place? Honestly. We've had to ditch our grey waste sometimes at the edge of a field (washing up water, shower water) because we couldn't find an aire and chat carry the extra weight but I know this is often frowned upon, yet a bloke can stand there, hands on hips wee'ing. Grosse.
> ...


Yes, BOTH hands on hips!!!! How he didn't wee all down his legs I do not know. Or maybe he did....


----------



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

And by the way, I wasn't spying, we were doing 45mph going past and he was just standing there swinging it about with his hands on his hips quite blatantly in the open.

Maybe he was a flasher instead......?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

We all need a treat now and then


----------



## mistycat (Jan 28, 2014)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Snunkie said:
> 
> 
> > ....On a grassy layby but a man can stand there wee'ing all over the place? Honestly. We've had to ditch our grey waste sometimes at the edge of a field (washing up water, shower water) because we couldn't find an aire and chat carry the extra weight but I know this is often frowned upon, yet a bloke can stand there, hands on hips wee'ing. Grosse.[/quote
> ...


----------



## mistycat (Jan 28, 2014)

[/quote

You need one of these

[/quote]

And if you stick the extension on you can brag how big your is too ;-)


----------



## piggiebank (Jun 12, 2014)

Never eat yellow snow thats my advice....


----------



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

In Italy with it's lack of public toilets the woods and such get used a lot. That's fine but what bothers me is all the tissue left behind. So ladies if you are inclined to **** in the woods do the environment a favor and bring a plastic bag to carry your tissue away.

We also dump the grey water at times in various places and if the tank is empty when we start off I leave the valve open until we stop. The only problem with it grey water is that sometimes in can smell pretty nasty.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Yup it do get a bit wiffy, I put the water heater on before we set off on a long run, put some bio powder or liquid into the kitchen sink, mix it well and let it go down to the tank, I drive for about twenty minutes, then find somewhere to let it out, job done till next time, it keeps the tank smelling a lot better.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Yup it do get a bit wiffy, I put the water heater on before we set off on a long run, put some bio powder or liquid into the kitchen sink, mix it well and let it go down to the tank, I drive for about twenty minutes, then find somewhere to let it out, job done till next time, it keeps the tank smelling a lot better.


+1 for Bio in waste water tank. We all use something for the cassette so why not for the waste water?

Geoff


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

If you empty the waste water frequently 

Why put anything in it??

It's harmless

Unless you are adding chemicals

Otherwise it's just a drink to thirsty plants

I don't agree with leaving it open on site

But run it off in bowls and feed the surrounding shrubs etc

Every little helps  

Aldra


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

The pipes and the tank itself get very dirty greasy etc, a bit of a breeding ground so giving it a clean is a good idea, it also makes the possibility of smells coming back up the waste pipe less likely, as not all vans have a trap.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I have just bought some ECO washing up liquid and we have decided not to wash coffee grounds down the sink anymore  

I'll see how we get on with this. 

The only other water going down into the tank is the missus's shower and any washing of hands that we both do. If there is BBQ washing up to do I usually do it outside using a bowl. Any lightly soiled stuff will be taken care of by the ECO washing up stuff.

tbh I do detect some niffs when I am draining the grey water into a bucket  so we'll keep an eye on that

Graham


----------



## emmbeedee (Oct 31, 2008)

GMJ said:


> I have just bought some ECO washing up liquid and we have decided not to wash coffee grounds down the sink anymore
> Graham


*******************************************************

If that "ECO" liquid is ECOVER be aware that "Which?" have just tested such liquids & both ECOVER varieties were classed as "Don't buys".
Best buy was Aldi Magnum Premium BTW, works much better & also much cheaper.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Ummm...not sure now as it is in the MH!

Never mind...better than non eco I guess

Graham  

PS Theres no Aldi (yet) in my town.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hey up.
Get yourself a "Rhino flexible bucket" they are ideal to get under your waste outlet as they will bend to get under. Here Unbreakable..

ray.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Better still:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/?ie=UTF8&...hvptwo=&hvqmt=b&hvdev=c&ref=pd_sl_u2f8n85wo_b

tony


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I have buckets on board ta

1 for grey water and 2 marked up in 6 languages that my pitch is reserved so B****r off...or somesuch  ...much cheaper than the 28 quid touch I saw with pretty pictures etc on it 8O 

Graham


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Not tried it yet, but I did think about putting something under the drain to see how much water we use for the shower, washing up, also to accurately measure the max capacity of the fresh tank.

It'd be useful to know if we use roughly the same amount for two showers each time, then could more accurately gauge when the tank needed filling, we seem to be able to have 6 showers, then it looks desperate, not run out yet though.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

> K n L........................ we seem to be able to have 6 showers, then it looks desperate, not run out yet though.


Looks like you have enough in your tank to keep you going for a month or so then. :lol:


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

rayrecrok said:


> Hey up.
> Get yourself a "Rhino flexible bucket" they are ideal to get under your waste outlet as they will bend to get under. Here Unbreakable..
> 
> ray.


But remember that when you flex them to get them out, you are likely to spill some of the contents if they are too full


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

'Standard' size plastic buckets fit nicely under my grey water outlet as it is without needing a collapseable/flexible option

Graham


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Not tried it yet, but I did think about putting something under the drain to see how much water we use for the shower, washing up, also to accurately measure the max capacity of the fresh tank.
> 
> It'd be useful to know if we use roughly the same amount for two showers each time, then could more accurately gauge when the tank needed filling, we seem to be able to have 6 showers, then it looks desperate, not run out yet though.


I wonder if this a sneaky way to prove that Liz uses more shower water than you :wink:  - I have a very suspicious mind  :lol:

Geoff


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Too suspicious you lot


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

> H1-GBV"]
> 
> 
> rayrecrok said:
> ...


Hey up.

Only if you are gormless enough to fill it that much. :roll: We have been using ours for the last five years without spilling any. It takes five trips to empty a full tank.

ray.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Too suspicious you lot


You didn't deny it :wink:


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

That bucket job works so much better with a few small holes in the bottom - as seen on many a camp site - caravanners of course! :lol:


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

tonyt said:


> That bucket job works so much better with a few small holes in the bottom - as seen on many a camp site - caravanners of course! :lol:


It never occurred to me before, but do caravans have grey water tanks?

Sorry fo ignorance, but we do not go on sites so have never encountered a caravan. I have never seen one wildcamping - except the 'scrap metal merchants' in groups of 10, but I never stopped to take note of what they do - they might think I was 'intruding'. 

Geoff


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I'v seen them using those grey plastic wheeled flat container thingies with a handle.

I thought about getting one myself but they take up too much room imho compared to a bucket (or indeed, a collapsable bucket)

Graham


----------



## piggiebank (Jun 12, 2014)

Hiya

Nicolsong. We have a hobby motorhome that has a greywater tank slung underneath the body. The same make caravan we had used plastic containers that had to be pushed underneath. They always overflowed and were pretty horrible. I much prefer the onboard tank as long as the buzzer works to tell me its full

Regards

Graham 
[/quote]


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Graham

'Buzzer' for waste water - that sounds posh  I do not think we ave one, but the size of tank means we almost certainy run out of water before waste tank is full.

We do have warning light for cassette, which I consider more essential.

Geoff


----------

